# Vol. Shadow Copy Service Terminates Unexpectedly when using Backup Exec and NTBackup



## mvietori (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello

We have a virtual server, running Windows Server 2003 R2, that refuses to get its system state and shadow copy components backed up.

This is due to the Volume Shadow Copy service terminating unexpectedly during the backup job. Here are the specific errors:
*
Faulting application vssvc.exe, version 5.2.3790.4143, faulting module vssvc.exe, version 5.2.3790.4143, fault address 0x0004b452.*

AND

*The Volume Shadow Copy service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 3 time(s).

*
We recently upgraded our Backup Exec to version 2010. Prior to this we were running 12.5 and had no problems backing up this particular virtual server.

As part of the upgrade, we reinstalled the Remote Agent for Windows Server, with the Advanced Open File Option. This is the only thing that has changed on this server since upgrading.

After talking with Symantec Support, they had me try to backup the system state via NTBackup. This also failed, with NTBackup basically just freezing up and not doing anything, while logging a bunch of the same errors as above. Symantec refuses to do anything else as they say it's a VSS/Windows/Microsoft problem and won't help any further.

It seems the VSS service is toast, or something else is conflicting with it. I have restarted the server several times, tried starting/stopping the VSS service. No matter what I do, it always crashes when trying to do a system state backup.

Anyone have some ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try this registry fix:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2009513


----------



## mvietori (Jun 9, 2008)

That registry fix is for Windows Server 2008 and 2008 R2. It does not apply to Server 2003. Also, the VSS errors shown in that article do not match what I'm getting.


----------

